# Rash and blisters



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH half has small blisters that burst and and rash with small scabs on all they all over his arms, back and his head, it's very itchy and has got worse the last few days, his phoning the GP in the morning. 

I was just wondering if anyone has come across anything like it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Could it be chickenpox?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Could it be chickenpox?


I'd wondered that, but can you still get in your 70's, and can you have it twice.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'd wondered that, but can you still get in your 70's, and can you have it twice.


I think yes to both questions though probably rare?

What about shingles?

Same virus…

*Shingles*
Shingles is an infection that causes a painful rash. Get advice from 111 as soon as possible if you think you have it.

*Check if you have shingles*
The first signs of shingles can be:


a tingling or painful feeling in an area of skin
a headache or feeling generally unwell
A rash will appear a few days later.

Usually you get the shingles rash on your chest and tummy, but it can appear anywhere on your body including on your face, eyes and genitals.

The rash appears as blotches on your skin, on 1 side of your body only. A rash on both the left and right of your body is unlikely to be shingles.

The blotches become itchy blisters that ooze fluid. A few days later, the blisters dry out and scab.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think yes to both questions though probably rare?
> 
> What about shingles?
> 
> ...


It does look a bit like that.....OH says it doesn't, MEN

So we'll see what the doctors says in the morning, I've told him to insist on seeing someone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Is it bilateral? If it's bilateral probably not shingles and yes, it is possible to get chicken pox more than once. Don't forget there's a shingles vaccination program for the over 70s too. 

Hope the doctor can figure it out and hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I’ve had chickenpox twice and shingles once.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh dear I hope he is feeling better soon. Is he painful of just itchy? I think shingles is associated with pain too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Oh dear I hope he is feeling better soon. Is he painful of just itchy? I think shingles is associated with pain too.


It's on both sides and shingles only affects one side so I don't think that, but it is very itchy it's driving both of us mad and his joints are getting painful..


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Has he got any auto-immune conditions @Happy Paws2 ? A rash and aching joints can be associated with AI issues.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Hope all goes well at the Drs today, must be very uncomfortable.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Has he got any auto-immune conditions @Happy Paws2 ? A rash and aching joints can be associated with AI issues.


Not that we know about.



Kaily said:


> Hope all goes well at the Drs today, must be very uncomfortable.


Trying to get though now, been trying for 15 mins in a queue. if he can't get though he might just walk down and see if they'll see him, but I doubt it.

We've had a terrible night, his head and neck is the worse it was driving him mad all night.

PS his No.51 in the queue


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His finally got though and talking to the receptionist she thinks it could be Chicken Pox so they don't want him to go down to the surgery just in case, so a nurse is phoning him after 10.30 to talk to him.

No idea how his got it as we hardly go out and have nothing to do with children.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I don’t know what the rash looked like or how it presented itself, but a friend got Covid (he was double jabbed) and he developed a rash. They called the ambulance and they took him in as they were concerned it could be shingles or meningitis. They took him into hospital for it to be checked out, he later was sent home as it was decided it was a viral rash from Covid. 
Any chance your husband has picked up Covid?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I don't know what the rash looked like or how it presented itself, but a friend got Covid (he was double jabbed) and he developed a rash. They called the ambulance and they took him in as they were concerned it could be shingles or meningitis. They took him into hospital for it to be checked out, he later was sent home as it was decided it was a viral rash from Covid.
> Any chance your husband has picked up Covid?


I don't think so we've hardly been out and kept away from crowds when we have been out and about.

His rash does look like the one Lurcherlad, posted.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

UPDATE.....She's just phoned she doesn't think it's chicken pox so his going down this afternoon to see her, so we'll know more then.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> UPDATE.....She's just phoned she doesn't think it's chicken pox so his going down this afternoon to see her, so we'll know more then.


Hopefully you will both have an answer then


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Hopefully you will both have an answer then


I hope so, then they may be able to give him something to stop the itch and we can get some sleep.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Now I'm worried, he went to see the nurse and she fetched a doctor he has given him a letter and he has to go straight to A&E to see a specialist.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh no, try not to worry too much, easily said I know. Thank goodness they agreed to see him and acted promptly. 

He is in good hands.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kaily said:


> Oh no, try not to worry too much, easily said I know. Thank goodness they agreed to see him and acted promptly.
> 
> He is in good hands.


I know he's in good hands, I just hope they don't want to keep him in as the doctor said they will need to give him fluids.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my word, that escalated. Have they said what the rash is at all? Well done to the surgery for seeing him so quickly and getting him the help he needs
Do hope he will be back home with you soon. Are you able to manage ok on your own?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Oh my word, that escalated. Have they said what the rash is at all? Well done to the surgery for seeing him so quickly and getting him the help he needs
> Do hope he will be back home with you soon. Are you able to manage ok on your own?


The doctor hadn't got a clue what the rash is, he laughed and said I'll leave it to the expects.

Yes I'll be OK on my own as long as I don't do anything silly.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has just phoned his on his way home, they have done blood tests and they have no idea what it is, they have taken photos and going to speak to a skin specialist and will phone him tomorrow with what they are going to do next.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wonder if he touched something he shouldn't!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has just phoned his on his way home, they have done blood tests and they have no idea what it is, they have taken photos and going to speak to a skin specialist and will phone him tomorrow with what they are going to do next.


Did they at least give him something for the itch? Antihistamines? Calamine?

For what it's worth, I've had a random itchy rash with big welts actually pop up once. It was awful. It started on my wrists and spread to my chest and neck. No cause was found. They put me on antihistamines and steroids for 3 days.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm I’m still going with an autoimmune related rash I think. The bloods should hopefully help with that diagnosis. Hope he’s got something to help the itch and the joint pain and feels better soon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad your husband got seen so quickly.

Hope they find out what it is and can help soon.

I got a rash that covered my back, neck and down my arms, it was suggested that it was an allergic reaction, it disappeared as suddenly as it arrived.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Did they at least give him something for the itch? Antihistamines? Calamine?
> 
> For what it's worth, I've had a random itchy rash with big welts actually pop up once. It was awful. It started on my wrists and spread to my chest and neck. No cause was found. They put me on antihistamines and steroids for 3 days.


No they haven't given him anything until they speak to the specialist in the morning.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm I'm still going with an autoimmune related rash I think. The bloods should hopefully help with that diagnosis. Hope he's got something to help the itch and the joint pain and feels better soon.


They did blood tests and they came back clear didn't throw up anything to worry about.

So we have just got to wait and see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Fingers crossed for a quick diagnosis.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Had another bad night more blister have appeared on his arms, fingers crossed they come up with something today. It's driving me mad so how OH is feeling I dread to think.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope you get some answers today


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Do you think he might of had some sort of reaction to Sally? I realise you had dogs before but their coats are all so different.

I hope they can give him some relief today.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Do the doctors think it could be Bullous Pemphigoid? My father was diagnosed with this many years ago. I don't remember the process but it is an auto-immune condition. I think they thought it was shingles initially.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Do you think he might of had some sort of reaction to Sally? I realise you had dogs before but their coats are all so different.
> 
> I hope they can give him some relief today.


Or a reaction to a new soap powder, shower gel or something, maybe?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just had a call from Good Hope Hospital where he went yesterday which is just down the road from us and they want him to go to Solihull Hospital the other side of Birmingham, just phoned for a taxi and it going to cost about £30 other wise on public transport it will take over 2 hours to get there.

Just hope they will know what it is and what to do about it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kaily said:


> Do you think he might of had some sort of reaction to Sally? I realise you had dogs before but their coats are all so different.
> 
> I hope they can give him some relief today.


His had it for a few weeks unless she's made it worse



QOTN said:


> Do the doctors think it could be *Bullous Pemphigoid*? My father was diagnosed with this many years ago. I don't remember the process but it is an auto-immune condition. I think they thought it was shingles initially.


Never heard of it so googled it, it does look a bit like that, just hope it something simple.



Lurcherlad said:


> Or a reaction to a new soap powder, shower gel or something, maybe?


No, not changed anything unless they have done something to their products.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Thinking about you both. Hope hospital can help


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cava14 una said:


> Thinking about you both. Hope hospital can help


Thank you.... it's horrible just waiting at home, I know it's nothing life threatening but I'm worried all the same.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Just came onto this thread @Happy Paws2 . Hope your OH gets some answers from Solihull hosp and effective treatment. Thinking of you both. Xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SbanR said:


> Just came onto this thread @Happy Paws2 . Hope your OH gets some answers from Solihull hosp and effective treatment. Thinking of you both. Xx


Thank you


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck to your husband and I hope they know what it is and can treat it
I too am at a hospital having had my routine chest X-ray and waiting to see the consultant who will be able to give me a result although it will have to be examined by pathology as well to make sure


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Good luck to your husband and I hope they know what it is and can treat it
> I too am at a hospital having had my routine chest X-ray and waiting to see the consultant who will be able to give me a result although it will have to be examined by pathology as well to make sure


Hope everything goes alright with the x-rays and the result is OK for you X


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I do hope your hubby will get an answer and he will be ok. Thinking of you both, xxx*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He has just phoned, they have taken 2 biopsy's one from his head and the other from his arm, they have an idea what it is but they are waiting for results to be sure, then he'll give him some tablets.

His on his way to the pharmacy to get some cream to help stop the itch. So with a bit of luck he'll start to feel more comfortable.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support, you are wonderful people.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Good news, what a relief for you both.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kaily said:


> Good news, what a relief for you both.


Thanks, I just be happy when his home, I don't do much when I'm on my own in case do something I shouldn't and fall over


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

That 's good news


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His home with three stiches in his head and two in his arm from the biopsy's. They hadn't got all the cream he needed so they are going to post the rest to him. 

Now trying to phone the GP's for a appointment for a nurse to remover them in ten days time.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad he’s home … hope he’ll be feeling less uncomfortable too with some cream.

Hope the results come back fast and it’s something that can be cleared easily.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope you both have a more restful night


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Glad he's home … hope he'll be feeling less uncomfortable too with some cream.
> 
> *Hope the results come back fast *and it's something that can be cleared easily.


She said it could take up to 10 days.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I shall ensure fingers and paws are crossed for the next fortnight…hope the itch has improved for him.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well we both had a better night sleep, it's the first time in weeks he hasn't had to get up and put moisturiser on. He still feels a little battered after everything yesterday.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

QOTN said:


> Do the doctors think it could be* Bullous Pemphigoid?* My father was diagnosed with this many years ago. I don't remember the process but it is an auto-immune condition. I think they thought it was shingles initially.


They did mention some thing to him but he could remember the name I just shown his your post and he said that's what they thi


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> They did mention some thing to him but he could remember the name I just shown his your post and he said that's what they thi


If he does have that condition, I think with luck, it should be fairly easy to resolve. My dad had treatment which cured it although I cannot remember what. I expect it might have been steroids. That was in the 1990s and knowledge about most things has improved since then.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Good luck to your husband and I hope they know what it is and can treat it
> I too am at a hospital having had my routine chest X-ray and waiting to see the consultant who will be able to give me a result although it will have to be examined by pathology as well to make sure


How are you today, do you know how long you have to wait or your results.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> How are you today, do you know how long you have to wait or your results.


Absolute results as in the experts have checked the X-ray will be about 3 weeks, but the consultant looked them over and compared it to the previous X-ray and declared that she felt it was ok. My normal consultant was away on holiday, how dare he, so it was quite a surprise to see a lady in his normal seat


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Hope your husband soon gets relief from his itch, he must've been tormented. Fingers crossed he improves.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His having a rough time, his now got blisters come up on his feet and all his joints are starting to ache I really feel for him and there's nothing I can do for him. On the plus side the cream they gave him has started to work on his head and that seems be be clearing up it's just everywhere else that's the problem, if they stopped breaking out he'd feel so much better but until he gets the results his just got put up with it.

Sorry to keep moaning, but as some of you know it's just the two of us and I don't really have anyone else to talk to.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> His having a rough time, his now got blisters come up on his feet and all his joints are starting to ache I really feel for him and there's nothing I can do for him. On the plus side the cream they gave him has started to work on his head and that seems be be clearing up it's just everywhere else that's the problem, if they stopped breaking out he'd feel so much better but until he gets the results his just got put up with it.
> 
> Sorry to keep moaning, but as some of you know it's just the two of us and I don't really have anyone else to talk to.


Oh my gosh it sounds terrible. You aren't moaning, and we want to know how he's doing, and how you are coping. It sounds very frightening.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I agree with @lorilu

Your poor husband, it sounds like torture, I hope things start to improve very soon.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Of course you aren't moaning. I'm on my own but am lucky to have friends to talk to. You post when you need to(((hugs)))


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I would be worried as well. Has anyone been/rung to check up on him? I hope he gets the results back soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> I agree with @lorilu
> 
> Your poor husband, it sounds like torture, I hope things start to improve very soon.


Thank you



cava14 una said:


> Of course you aren't moaning. I'm on my own but am lucky to have friends to talk to. You post when you need to(((hugs)))


Thank you


Jobeth said:


> I would be worried as well. Has anyone been/rung to check up on him? I hope he gets the results back soon.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you
> No one has phoned,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Oh my gosh it sounds terrible. You aren't moaning, and we want to know how he's doing, and how you are coping. It sounds very frightening.


Thank you,

I've just changed the dressing on his arm and where it dry and I've cream on it's doesn't look to bad but more blisters have appeared and they bleed when they burst.

It's lucky I still have a few dressing from when I had ulcers on my legs so I can wrap it round his arm.

I feel so helpless I feel like like crying but I can't let him see, but I find it's such hard work just doing the simplest things for him but I daren't let him see I'm upset as I don't want him to worry.

His playing on his computer now and I'm sat here trying to get the enough energy back to cook dinner.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I've just changed the dressing on his arm and where it dry and I've cream on it's doesn't look to bad but more blisters have appeared and they bleed when they burst.
> 
> ...


*Oh bless you HP, you are doing all you can and you can't do more. We ALL know you are both there for each other, as had always been the case.*
*I'm SURE. if any of us where in the position you are in, we would do and feel the same. xx*


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Sorry things are still difficult. It sounds awful.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

It's worrying when there's something wrong and you can't get a diagnosis. I hope you get some answers soon, at least the cream is easing it a bit. 
Sending you a hug x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Your poor hubby. Hope he improves soon.
Thinking of you both. Xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh bless you HP, you are doing all you can and you can't do more. We ALL know you are both there for each other, as had always been the case.*
> *I'm SURE. if any of us where in the position you are in, we would do and feel the same. xx*


Thank you



Kaily said:


> Sorry things are still difficult. It sounds awful.


Thank you



margy said:


> It's worrying when there's something wrong and you can't get a diagnosis. I hope you get some answers soon, at least the cream is easing it a bit.
> Sending you a hug x


Thank you


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I've just changed the dressing on his arm and where it dry and I've cream on it's doesn't look to bad but more blisters have appeared and they bleed when they burst.
> 
> ...


It sounds awful for you both tbh 

Of course, it's horrid for the patient when they are ill but it's also hard for us to watch them struggle, especially when there's little we can do to ease their pain and discomfort.

Feel free to vent on here HP - we're all here to give you support.

Big hugs to you!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He slept better last night and he is still asleep, his having trouble walking as his feet hurt and so does his hands and when I looked at his feet his got blisters on two of his toes right by the nails. I'm dreading him getting up in case his got more come up over night


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> It sounds awful for you both tbh
> 
> Of course, it's horrid for the patient when they are ill but it's also hard for us to watch them struggle, especially when there's little we can do to ease their pain and discomfort.
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Poor man he's certainly going through the mill! At least he's getting a better sleep which will help.

how about you how are you sleeping? Nothing worse than lying awake thinking(((hugs)))


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cava14 una said:


> Poor man he's certainly going through the mill! At least he's getting a better sleep which will help.
> 
> *how about you how are you sleeping?* Nothing worse than lying awake thinking(((hugs)))


Not really, I couldn't switch my mind off and I was worried in case I moved and hurt him. Might have a doze in the chair later.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> His having a rough time, his now got blisters come up on his feet and all his joints are starting to ache I really feel for him and there's nothing I can do for him. On the plus side the cream they gave him has started to work on his head and that seems be be clearing up it's just everywhere else that's the problem, if they stopped breaking out he'd feel so much better but until he gets the results his just got put up with it.
> 
> Sorry to keep moaning, but as some of you know it's just the two of us and I don't really have anyone else to talk to.





Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I've just changed the dressing on his arm and where it dry and I've cream on it's doesn't look to bad but more blisters have appeared and they bleed when they burst.
> 
> ...


Such a struggle for you both. As you know, I have a great admiration for your hubby, his dedication to you seemed to shine through your posts,now it seems, the boots on the other foot, but you are struggling 

Please don't feel too proud to ask for some temporary help, even if it's just meals on wheels for a week or two!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Such a struggle for you both. As you know, I have a great admiration for your hubby, his deduction to you seemed to shine through your posts,now it seems, the boots on the other foot, but you are struggling
> 
> Please don't feel too proud to ask for some temporary help, even if it's just meals on wheels for a week or two!


Thank's Roan,

I can manage to cook it gives me something else to think about but just doing easy meals at the moment and I might go out and get a few ready meals in.

I know I shouldn't moan as he done so much for me since my Stroke, his in so much pain and discomfort but everything is such a effort for me, I have trouble having to keep putting moisturiser on him four or five times a day as well and his other cream, I just can't balance very well when I'm standing up, the best place would be if he sat on the bed so I could get at his back but I can't keep asking him to walk as his in so much pain.
Last night I felt is if I run a marathon.

Still hoping we get the results sooner than later and they can do something or him.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank's Roan,
> 
> I can manage to cook it gives me something else to think about but just doing easy meals at the moment and I might go out and get a few ready meals in.
> 
> ...


Could you get a nurse or carer just to put the cream on?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Could you get a nurse or carer just to put the cream on?


I could but they have more important thing do and I don't want to waste their time.

His just got up and I've creamed him up and helped him get dressed, we are now going to have breakfast.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> could but they have more important thing do and I don't want to waste their time.


That's what they are there for. Think of this. If you accept help you are better able to care for him, and, just as importantly, yourself. XXXX


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lorilu said:


> That's what they are there for. Think of this. If you accept help you are better able to care for him, and, just as importantly, yourself. XXXX


His thinking of phoning the hospital and having a word about the blisters.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> His thinking of phoning the hospital and having a word about the blisters.


XXXXXX


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thinking of you both


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> Thinking of you both


Thank you..


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His phoned the hospital and was able to speak to the doctor he saw, she said they've had the result from one of the tests and he does also have an infection so she's going to phone our GP and ask them to prescribe a antibiotic for him. So hopefully that will help him.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Paws crossed the ABs work.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Back to square one, he hasn't heard anything from our GP so his just got of the phone to them and they haven't anything a from the doctor he spoke to this morning and we now have a bank holiday so I can't speak to anyone till Tuesday.

Not impressed.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Back to square one, he hasn't heard anything from our GP so his just got of the phone to them and they haven't anything a from the doctor he spoke to this morning and we now have a bank holiday so I can't speak to anyone till Tuesday.
> 
> Not impressed.


If he's uncomfortable he can ring 111 and get advice. Emergency treatment will be availabe at the hospital, it sounds as though he needs antibiotics and soon.
Poor him, and you, I hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I second 111 hopefully some antibiotics can be sorted out for him to get him through the bank holiday at least.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I've had to phone111 a couple of times and they have been great. Hope you get something sorted


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I work for a service called the short term support service and we do critical intervention if someone is needing assistance at home at short notice. You can refer yourself. Do you have anything like this in your area? As the name says we only help for a short time, there is no charge for our service as we work for social services. It may of help as your not too well yourself.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Back to square one, he hasn't heard anything from our GP so his just got of the phone to them and they haven't anything a from the doctor he spoke to this morning and we now have a bank holiday so I can't speak to anyone till Tuesday.
> 
> Not impressed.


You can't leave it. You don't know where the infection is and 3 days is a long time.......well 4 before it's sorted


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> You can't leave it. You don't know where the infection is and 3 days is a long time.......well 4 before it's sorted


He's tried 111 and gave up after an hour said he'll try again later.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He's tried 111 and gave up after an hour said he'll try again later.


That's odd, I've always got through in minutes!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> That's odd, I've always got through in minutes!


Same here, got through straight away when my femur broke.
They were helpful, when the first person I spoke to realised it was more serious I was passed onto a paramedic who made the decision to get an ambulance out


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I've rang 111 a few times for clients, they answer straight away but then we had to wait for a doctor to ring us back and that can take awhile depending on how busy they are.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Trying 111 again ..


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Trying 111 again ..


Hope he's got through this time.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His just give up again, he says it's was getting to him just hanging on not knowing how many was in front of him. Our GP is open Monday so he *told* me his going to wait till then, and I could tell at the moment it's was worth asking him to try again, maybe in the morning.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Blessings and strength in this .... I thought things had improved in England. Taking a few Quiet Days here and will hold you both in prayer


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> His just give up again, he says it's was getting to him just hanging on not knowing how many was in front of him. Our GP is open Monday so he *told* me his going to wait till then, and I could tell at the moment it's was worth asking him to try again, maybe in the morning.


Does he have a temperature? If he starts running a fever he should go straight to A&E.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds a challenging time for both of you. Hope you can get something sorted over the weekend, antibiotics will help him feel better quicker


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping that you are both ok this morning


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Does he have a temperature? If he starts running a fever he should go straight to A&E.


He didn't have one yesterday I'll check him when he gets up.



rona said:


> Hoping that you are both ok this morning


We both had a reasonable night, his not wake yet and I'm going leave him to sleep.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He didn't have one yesterday I'll check him when he gets up.
> 
> We both had a reasonable night, his not wake yet and I'm going leave him to sleep.


I think you may have to put your foot down and get a bit bossy with him if he still has a temperature 

Glad you both had a good nights sleep


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> I think you may have to put your foot down and get a bit bossy with him if he still has a temperature
> 
> Glad you both had a good nights sleep


If he does if he still have a temperature don't worry I can get very bossy if I need too.

I had a infections on my legs and know most of the symptoms too look for.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Does your area have the service that offers additional support? Here there is a NHS number you can ring for a same day appointment with a nurse or GP during evenings, weekend and bank holidays. I hope he feels better today.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Just popped in to see how you both are this morning. Glad night was reasonable.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> Does your area have the service that offers additional support? Here there is a NHS number you can ring for a same day appointment with a nurse or GP during evenings, weekend and bank holidays. I hope he feels better today.


I had a look and I can't find one.



cava14 una said:


> Just popped in to see how you both are this morning. Glad night was reasonable.


Thank you


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I had a look and I can't find one.


Which trust covers your area?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

University Hospitals Birmingham NHS Foundation Trust 

I'm just having a look at them


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

There isn't a doctor open anywhere in our area at a weekend.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> University Hospitals Birmingham NHS Foundation Trust
> 
> I'm just having a look at them


Have you tried 111 again?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Have you tried 111 again?


Yes his just rang them again and they said their lines are very busy it might be better to ring back later or words to that effect.:Jawdrop


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I hope you don't mind but I had a look. The out of hours service is different in Birmingham. It says you can access it if your GP is part of it and you can ring your surgery to find out. https://www.badger-group.com/services/ooh-services/


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes his just rang them again and they said their lines are very busy it might be better to ring back later or words to that effect.:Jawdrop


Well, if at any time you become seriously worried ( high temp, breathing difficulties , drowsiness) get to A&E asap even if you have to call an ambulance.
Thinking about you as soon as I opened my eyes this morning and sending love.xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've had trouble getting through to 111 in the past as well, I hope he gets through soon today.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> I've had trouble getting through to 111 in the past as well, I hope he gets through soon today.


I think his given up and as long as he doesn't get much worse his going to wait until he can speak to a doctor on Monday.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> I hope you don't mind but I had a look. The out of hours service is different in Birmingham. It says you can access it if your GP is part of it and you can ring your surgery to find out. https://www.badger-group.com/services/ooh-services/


We phoned our GP this morning and it's just a message saying phone 111 or 999 in it's an emergency


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Well, if at any time you become seriously worried ( high temp, breathing difficulties , drowsiness) get to A&E asap even if you have to call an ambulance.
> Thinking about you as soon as I opened my eyes this morning and sending love.xx


Oh bless you, his not to bad apart from the blisters which I'm keeping cover and treated with the cream they gave him. It's just having them on his feet it's not easy to walk, but he says he feels OK in his self just uncomfortable, most of the bad itching seems stop.

Any change and I shall phone for a ambulance straight way what ever he says.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We phoned our GP this morning and it's just a message saying phone 111 or 999 in it's an emergency


That's not much help! They mustn't have bought into the service.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a little update....

He seems much better today a few more small blisters have broken out but most of the itching seems to have stopped and the top of his head and neck seem much better, so the cream he was given seems to be working, (Fucibet Cream).
He said if it wasn't for the ones on his feet making it hard to walk he feels much better. 

Fingers crossed it carries on this way until he speaks to our GP on Monday.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He had a bad night decided to phoned 111 just before 5am waited about 10 mins to get though, told them what the problem was and they said a doctor would phone him back, 15 minutes someone else phoned he went though it all again, he again, said a doctor phone, Still waiting and it's 9.30 his gone back to bed and at the moment his a sleep.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope someone gets back to you soon(((hugs)))


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

When you first posted I thought: hogweed.
I’ve googled it and it doesn’t look the same rash but some, like Ivy, do look similar.

I know this is a bit outside of the box but I wonder if this is a reaction to a plant?

Hope he is feeling much better soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope you've got some help by now!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Doctor phoned back at 9.50 send a prescription electronically to Sainsbury's, just got back from getting them.

She given him five day supply and his got to phone the doctor at Solihull and let her know what has happened.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Doctor phoned back at 9.50 send a prescription electronically to Sainsbury's, just got back from getting them.
> 
> She given him five day supply and his got to phone the doctor at Solihull and let her know what has happened.


Lets hope that turns things round.

Did they give any indication about the source of the infection?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Lets hope that turns things round.
> 
> Did they give any indication about the source of the infection?


No I don't think she did but she had read all his notes and said she thinks they would have given him the same. He'll ask more when he speaks to the Dr. at Solihull.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope medication helps.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXX


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope you both get some answers and hubby is bit more comfortable


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad he finally has some medication, hope it helps.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind wishes ,OH says it's very kind of you to think of him. XXXX


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad he got some antibiotics finally … they should help him feel better


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes ,OH says it's very kind of you to think of him. XXXX


And how are you coping?

Must be very hard on you too


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> And how are you coping?
> 
> Must be very hard on you too


It is a bit of struggle but I'm managing OK, I decided on Thursday, Hubby comes first and eating second and I'll do what I can, everything else can wait until I feel like doing it.

I know if I need anything the lovely lady from next door will get it or me.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I know if I need anything the lovely lady from next door will get it or me.


Neighbours like that are worth their weight in gold


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Just catching up with this hope hubby is ok @Happy Paws2 sounds horrendous.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we'll have to see if we can get a District Nurse to come in and dressing the blisters on his feet I'm doing my best but I think it needs the professionals to come and do it.

His got blisters round some of his toe nails and yesterday one came up under foot the almost the size of an egg.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think we'll have to see if we can get a District Nurse to come in and dressing the blisters on his feet I'm doing my best but I think it needs the professionals to come and do it.
> 
> His got blisters round some of his toe nails and yesterday one came up under foot the almost the size of an egg.


He hasn't had penicillin recently has he? The rash and blisters remind me of a friend of mine who was given penicillin after being stung by a fish (of all things) About a week later he developed blisters all over his body, some of which were as large as a tea plate.

Just a thought.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think we'll have to see if we can get a District Nurse to come in and dressing the blisters on his feet I'm doing my best but I think it needs the professionals to come and do it.
> 
> His got blisters round some of his toe nails and yesterday one came up under foot the almost the size of an egg.


Gosh that sounds terrible. You and your poor hubby. Hope you're able to get some help. Xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> He hasn't had penicillin recently has he? The rash and blisters remind me of a friend of mine who was given penicillin after being stung by a fish (of all things) About a week later he developed blisters all over his body, some of which were as large as a tea plate.
> 
> Just a thought.


No he hasn't had anything like that.



SbanR said:


> Gosh that sounds terrible. You and your poor hubby. Hope you're able to get some help. Xx


His on the phone now trying to speak to someone.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Feeling sorry for myself, I know his in pain and I'm trying my best to help him but I feel so useless, I'm looking after him as best as I can but I feel it's not good enough. Trying to phone anyone is like trying to get though to the Queen or the Pope. I'm really struggling with myself not to get upset in front of him but it's so hard I really don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Feeling sorry for myself, I know his in pain and I'm trying my best to help him but I feel so useless, I'm looking after him as best as I can but I feel it's not good enough. Trying to phone anyone is like trying to get though to the Queen or the Pope. I'm really struggling with myself not to get upset in front of him but it's so hard I really don't know what to do with myself.


Ask your lovely neighbour for help. I was worried that this may get too much for you 

Please ask them, they can always say no


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You can't help how you are you know...........................I think it's amazing how you are coping and the bond you two have is just lovely.
You know he wouldn't want you to suffer because of this


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> You can't help how you are you know...........................I think it's amazing how you are coping and the bond you two have is just lovely.
> You know he wouldn't want you to suffer because of this


I know, it's just at times I feel overwhelmed with the whole thing, I know how he must feel from when I had leg ulcers that's what makes me feel so helpless.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I know, it's just at times I feel overwhelmed with the whole thing, I know how he must feel from when I had leg ulcers that's what makes me feel so helpless.


I think it would do you both good to have a little chat about it all when you are both not in stress mode. Maybe over lunch?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> I think it would do you both good to have a little chat about it all when you are both not in stress mode. Maybe over lunch?


I think you maybe right, I think we are both bottling it in trying not to upset the other.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think you maybe right, I think we are both bottling it in trying not to upset the other.


and both getting more upset


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just been brave enough to google it, I don't normally do this sort of thing.

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/bullous-pemphigoid/


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just been brave enough to google it, I don't normally do this sort of thing.
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/bullous-pemphigoid/


Oh dear. It does look like you will need help for some time


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Oh dear. It does look like you will need help for some time


It does doesn't it


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Feeling sorry for myself, I know his in pain and I'm trying my best to help him but I feel so useless, I'm looking after him as best as I can but I feel it's not good enough. Trying to phone anyone is like trying to get though to the Queen or the Pope. I'm really struggling with myself not to get upset in front of him but it's so hard I really don't know what to do with myself.


Of course you don't. The whole thing is so terrible, you having to watch him suffer and the struggle to get the help you need. It's infuriating that it's so difficult to get someone there, after all you've gone through to get him on the meds besides. {{hug}}


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The thing that worries me the most is if I can't cope, my balance isn't very good and my one leg don't work very well and I'm worried what will happen if I was to fall what would happen to him, so I'm really not doing very much as I don't want to put any more pressure on us.

Sorry to be such a wet blanket at the moment.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m wondering if this is what my cousin has. He has a rash with blisters mainly on his feet which have causing him not to be able to walk much, been going on for some time


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> The thing that worries me the most is if I can't cope, my balance isn't very good and my one leg don't work very well and I'm worried what will happen if I was to fall what would happen to him, so I'm really not doing very much as I don't want to put any more pressure on us.
> 
> Sorry to be such a wet blanket at the moment.


It's a heavy burden. I'm glad you have the forum to come to for support.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I'm wondering if this is what my cousin has. He has a rash with blisters mainly on his feet which have causing him not to be able to walk much, been going on for some time


Get him to see a doctor as soon as he can...

We missed it flaring up as OH has very bad Psoriasis and before the blisters came up it didn't look much different and it's got out of control.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Get him to see a doctor as soon as he can...
> 
> We missed it flaring up as OH has very bad Psoriasis and before the blisters came up it didn't look much different and it's got out of control.


He's been seeing a doctor for months who has been trying different things as they couldn't work out what it was. It may not be the same thing as your husband, I'm going on second hand info from my husband who spoke to my cousin on the phone. You know what men are like, there's no detail unless it's something they are interested in such as football or cars. If it was two women every single detail would be known.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> He's been seeing a doctor for months who has been trying different things as they couldn't work out what it was. It may not be the same thing as your husband, I'm going on second hand info from my husband who spoke to my cousin on the phone. *You know what men are like,* there's no detail unless it's something they are interested in such as football or cars. If it was two women every single detail would be known.


If they have a cold they are dying, then when it's something serious, Its nothing I'm alright


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sorry to be such a wet blanket at the moment.


What tosh 

You know you've got to look after yourself to look after him. Just imagine how he's going to feel if you aren't ok!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> What tosh
> 
> You know you've got to look after yourself to look after him. Just imagine how he's going to feel if you aren't ok!


Just have a silly moment of self pity


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just have a silly moment of self pity


And why not....................?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His been on the phone all morning His been No. 1 in the queue for over an hour, trying to find out how he can get a nurse to come out and dress his feet.

We are going to a have a hefty phone bill after this weekend 

Dinner is in the oven almost ruined

Oh such is life 

They have built this, this morning while his been trying to get though....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His given up and phoned 999 they are going to get a doctor to phone him back. We now wait again


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Continued support to both of you. What a horrible situation, I do hope someone helps very soon.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh dear HP, sending love and support to you both. You are having such a difficult time.xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just have a silly moment of self pity


It's allowed .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kaily said:


> Continued support to both of you. What a horrible situation, I do hope someone helps very soon.





SusieRainbow said:


> Oh dear HP, sending love and support to you both. You are having such a difficult time.xx


Thank you....
Still waiting for a phone call....


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope they ring soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure if this is relevant to you, but think about temporary social care 
https://www.birmingham.gov.uk/info/..._about_adult_social_care_services_and_support


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Not sure if this is relevant to you, but think about temporary social care
> https://www.birmingham.gov.uk/info/..._about_adult_social_care_services_and_support


Thanks' Rona, I make a not of that and keep it in mind.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry it’s all such a struggle for you both … and getting help is a nightmare 

Ring your GP’s in the morning and lay it on thick that you need the nurse, help, etc. Hopefully, they can get the balls in motion faster ….


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank you....
> Still waiting for a phone call....


Hope the doctor has called back by now. Xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SbanR said:


> Hope the doctor has called back by now. Xx


No still waiting,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Going to sort out something for tea, hopefully we might hear something by then.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> No still waiting,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh goodness(((hugs)))Nothing worse than waiting for a call! You are both in my thoughts I know how draining sleepless nights can be.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping your silence on here means you are sorting out help with someone who got back to you


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I hope if no one got back to you yesterday that you ring them again today. Sometimes you really need to push them or you get forgotten. You really need to state how desperate you are for some help.
The lack of help for you over the bank holiday is awful.
Fingers crossed you can get something sorted. Sounds a difficult time for you both


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been following this thread and can only say if it was me I'd have gone completely round the twist by now. I hope today brings you more luck and some help for both you and your husband.

Just for a laugh, I saw this on FB and immediately thought of you waiting for the phone to ring. Hugs to you both.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope you have got something sorted out. Getting a bit worried about no posts


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just checking in.

Watching someone suffer and that feeling of helplessness, is as bad as the suffering itself. I hope the doctors finally got back in touch and are doing something. It's appalling the way you've been left to cope on your own. 

((Hugs)) to you both.

Edit: And yes, I've been told there would be an hour's wait with 111 before.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get back to you last night..

Well we finally got a call about 8pm the a doctor after a long chat he said he'll e-mail our GP and him yo call him in the morning.

His feet are just dipping water and he has blisters coming all over his hands, I'm at my wits end I just I have know idea where to go next.

I've tried to call for a home visit and I'm 49 in the queue, his now trying to home Solihull again and they are engaged all the time.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> I've been following this thread and can only say if it was me I'd have gone completely round the twist by now. I hope today brings you more luck and some help for both you and your husband.
> 
> Just for a laugh, I saw this on FB and immediately thought of you waiting for the phone to ring. Hugs to you both.


I think that's be one of us soon.:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you last night..
> 
> Well we finally got a call about 8pm the a doctor after a long chat he said he'll e-mail our GP and him yo call him in the morning.
> 
> ...


A&E ? Can you get a taxi ?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> A&E ? Can you get a taxi ?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> A&E ? Can you get a taxi ?


He wouldn't be able to walk to one and with his feet dipping water I don't think they'd take him anyway.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He wouldn't be able to walk to one and with his feet dipping water I don't think they'd take him anyway.


That calls for an ambulance, then. If you need to get to a hospital and can't get into a car etc they should transport you (speaking from recent experiences with grandmother-in-law)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He wouldn't be able to walk to one and with his feet dipping water I don't think they'd take him anyway.


If he can't walk they will have to take him don't worry about being a pain it sounds like an emergency.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes HP, you need an ambulance.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> If he can't walk they will have to take him don't worry about being a pain it *sounds like an emergency*.


Well as far as they are concerted it's not. but they are going to send a paramedic out to have a look at him and decide what they are going to do. So hopefully a step in the right direction.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well as far as they are concerted it's not. but they are going to send a paramedic out to have a look at him and decide what they are going to do. So hopefully a step in the right direction.


I hope so. Sending boxer hugs.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> I hope so. Sending boxer hugs.


Thanks, give the boys a big Hugs back for me.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear how things have been for you both, hope the paramedic arrives ASAP and _does something! _This is ridiculous.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> I'm so sorry to hear how things have been for you both, hope the paramedic arrives ASAP and _does something! _This is ridiculous.


Getting sillier, the paramedic phoned and is now getting in touch again with our GP for the duty doctor to arrange a home visit. We live in hope.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh, that is ridiculous. I'm sorry. I hope _someone _sees him soon.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

This waffling is unbelievable. I don't mean I don't believe you, I mean I just can't believe anyone suffering so is being put through such BS. I am just so shocked at this. After @LinznMilly 's thread maybe I shouldn't be so surprised but I am.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd feel so much better if I could do more or him, I know before anyone says, I can only do what I can, but I feel so helpless, I'm wore out. as much with worry as anything else.

According to everyone we have spoke to it's not life threating, so it's not threating so it's not an emergency.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The GP has just phone is going to send someone out to see him this afternoon and is going to get a nurse to some a dress the blisters. 

So fingers crossed.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

At last a Doctor has been, He phoned Solihull and had discussion about treatment they have changed the cream and they have put him on steroids. Which I'm going to fetch later from Sainbury's, district nurse should be here this afternoon. 

We can breath again, so much stress the last few days I don't to do that again.

Thank you for been here for us.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

That's such good news HP, I just sighed with relief! You must have been so worried and frustrated.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Good to hear this update. At long last you will have help and better medication


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> That's such good news HP, I just sighed with relief! You must have been so worried and frustrated.


It is, you wouldn't think it would take nearly 4 days to see a doctor.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm relieved to read that update.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So glad a doctor had been.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> It is, you wouldn't think it would take nearly 4 days to see a doctor.


Yes. Glad he's been seen now, but it should have happened much faster.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Good news. I hope the steroids help.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hope hubby has a better night and you're both able to get some decent rest.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXXX!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Flipping heck @Happy Paws2 - I honestly can't believe what's been going on.

I am really proud of the NHS and proud to work for it - most of the time - but hells bells, things like this and the shocking care that Ebonycat received before she died make me ashamed. The thing that upsets me the most of all is that vulnerable people get screwed over. My husband always says that people who have a "me" in their life will be alright as they will be fought for, but what about the folk on their own/those who don't know how to access care/those who cannot access services...? I always said to Esther that I wanted to get in the teleporter and go and sort them out...

I am so very glad that you have finally had some input. I hope that there is a rapid improvement now.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Evening update.....

Well at 9.15 tonight a nightshift district nurse arrived, she redressed his feet as best as she could as she didn't have the right dressing with her, she putting a report in that he needs to be seen again tomorrow as urgent. At least he has clean fresh dressing on and he feels a little more comfortable.

I went and got his steroids this afternoon so his had his first 6 tablets, so fingers crossed thing will start to improve.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Those district nurses are a force to be reckoned with. It was a district nurse that got help for my late friend, when everyone else had let us down!

You'll be ok under their care


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

How’s it gone today? Is your husband feeling any better and did the nurse come back?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The nurse came again this afternoon, redressed his feet and are coming on Friday to do a complete assessment for his future treatment. 

He is feeling better in himself and is walking a little easier but I'm not letting him do to much as I don't him doing anymore damage and making things worse. His still got some blisters appearing over his body just hoping they'll stop once the tablets get in his system. 

Hoping we both get a goodnights sleep.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> The nurse came again this afternoon, redressed his feet and are coming on Friday to do a complete assessment for his future treatment.
> 
> He is feeling better in himself and is walking a little easier but I'm not letting him do to much as I don't him doing anymore damage and making things worse. His still got some blisters appearing over his body just hoping they'll stop once the tablets get in his system.
> 
> Hoping we both get a goodnights sleep.


I hope so too, you must need it. I'm so pleased you're getting some help at last.
Sleep tight! xx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope you both have a good nights sleep. Glad things are moving in the right direction


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad he’s under the care of the District Nurse now … sounds like she’s getting it all under control.

Hopefully, he will feel a bit more comfortable at the very least and you can both get some decent sleep to recharge your energy levels


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Morning....

We had a reasonable night, his feet were very painfully when he first got up but now the blood has started to circulate it easing off. 

They are still breaking out in lots of places but some of the older big ones seem to be drying up.

I'm not doing anything today, I feel as if I've been trampled by an elephant and I can't get my head in gear, so it's just pie and chips of dinner.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just catching up with this.

I'm glad you had a decent night, and that finally, things seem to be happening for you, but sorry to hear the blisters are still cropping up. No wonder you're exhausted! Nowt wrong with good ol' pie and chips.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The district nurse can probably arrange a visit from social services to have a chat about what help you need


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> The district nurse can probably arrange a visit from social services to have a chat about what help you need


As long as I can cook, get out sometimes and run the carpet sweeper round and nothing else for now, I don't feel as I want to many people coming in to the house with OH having an infection and covid still around.

Maybe I'm just been silly, stubborn and over protective.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> As long as I can cook, get out sometimes and run the carpet sweeper round and nothing else for now, I don't feel as I want to many people coming in to the house with OH having an infection and covid still around.
> 
> Maybe I'm just been silly, stubborn and over protective.


You could have a meal delivered a few days a week and what about the garden?
I think Age UK runs a volunteer scheme where people pop in to do your garden

Look at stuff that could help where no one has to come into the house. You read this could be a long recovery, so you have to think about you too.

There............that's your talking to


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks that's me told,  might think about the garden bit.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Happy Paws2 said:


> As long as I can cook, get out sometimes and run the carpet sweeper round and nothing else for now, I don't feel as I want to many people coming in to the house with OH having an infection and covid still around.
> 
> *Maybe I'm just been silly, stubborn and over protective*.


NOT .. You are being wise and sensible, I would be the same and I would find folk in and out exhausting too in such a stressful time with disturbed sleep.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has had a reasonable day, his feet are still getting wet from the blisters weeping, a few sore patches from the ones are still bursting on his body but there are a few starting to dry up nicely.

I've been asleep most of the afternoon and I'm feeling much better.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So glad to hear things are improving for you both, the weeping is horrible 
I broke my shoulder and couldn't get upstairs to bed so slept in a chair for six weeks. My legs swelled up and leaked water it made getting about hard and as I live on my own I had to get on with it.
Glad you had a sleep it will make all the difference(((hugs)))


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cava14 una said:


> So glad to hear things are improving for you both, the weeping is horrible
> I broke my shoulder and couldn't get upstairs to bed so slept in a chair for six weeks. My legs swelled up and leaked water it made getting about hard and as I live on my own I had to get on with it.
> *Glad you had a sleep it will make all the difference(((hugs))*)


Thanks. X

I know how you felt sleeping in a chair isn't much fun, I had leg ulcers and had leaking legs for nearly 2 years the ulcers just wouldn't heal and like you slept in a chair for ages with a stool for my legs not that helped much.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has had a reasonable day, his feet are still getting wet from the blisters weeping, a few sore patches from the ones are still bursting on his body but there are a few starting to dry up nicely.
> 
> *I've been asleep most of the afternoon and I'm feeling much better*.


Well done on the sleep! XXX


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Todays update....

The district nurse has just gone, sorted out some of the blisters under his feet one was the size of an egg and she has put smaller dressings on the rest of them on the the top, she has bandaged them really well, looks like his wearing white boots, she said they are really bad and need dressing everyday for a while. 

He hasn't tried walking yet so we'll have to see how they feel when he does.

Right time to think about a late dinner.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

He’s lucky to have you as there is no way he could manage on his own. I’m glad that you finally have someone managing his condition. Have they given you any idea what caused it?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> He's lucky to have you as there is no way he could manage on his own. I'm glad that you finally have someone managing his condition. *Have they given you any idea what caused it*?


No... they have no idea what causes it, all they know is that it will eventually disappear, all they can do it treat.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The nurse has just gone, she was so rough OH was in tears with the pain as she was dressing his feet, she hasn't dressed them very well as she hadn't got the right dressing with her.

Hopefully the nurse tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> The nurse has just gone, she was so rough OH was in tears with the pain as she was dressing his feet, she hasn't dressed them very well as she hadn't got the right dressing with her.
> 
> Hopefully the nurse tomorrow will be better.


That's awful, I take it the nurse was different to the one that came yesterday?
I hope he's ok


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> The nurse has just gone, she was so rough OH was in tears with the pain as she was dressing his feet, she hasn't dressed them very well as she hadn't got the right dressing with her.
> 
> Hopefully the nurse tomorrow will be better.


So sorry to hear that. I hope the one tomorrow is better and you don't get todays nurse again.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

That 's not good at all! Hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He says the pain it worse it's ever been, yesterday he was able to walk a little, today he can hardy put his foot down.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Poor man Maybe there's less padding so more pressure on blisters.
Make sure to tell whoever comes tomorrow that he is in a lot more pain.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You can probably request that the DN that did the great job dressing his feet yesterday comes again - that's what we always did when I was a community midwife. I know it won't be possible for it to be her every day but it might be nice to know that she will come when she is able to.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> The nurse has just gone, she was so rough OH was in tears with the pain as she was dressing his feet, she hasn't dressed them very well as she hadn't got the right dressing with her.
> 
> Hopefully the nurse tomorrow will be better.


I hope you will complain. Nurses like that need to be held accountable. Most are wonderful but there's always a bad apple spreading misery instead of relief.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lorilu said:


> I hope you will complain. Nurses like that need to be held accountable. Most are wonderful but there's always a bad apple spreading misery instead of relief.


I shall mention it tomorrow that what ever she did has caused him pain.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I shall mention it tomorrow that what ever she did has caused him pain.


Can you ring anyone to come and sort it out now?

I remember having to complain about one of my mothers carers when she told me that these old folks need telling what to do!!

Couldn't believe my ears.
Some people aren't cut out for caring............I know..........I'm one


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Can you ring anyone to come and sort it out now?
> 
> I remember having to complain about one of my mothers carers when she told me that these old folks need telling what to do!!
> 
> ...


I've just asked him if he want me phone them, he said it's starting to ease a little and doesn't want them messed with again.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've just asked him if he want me phone them, he said it's starting to ease a little and doesn't want them messed with again.


I don't blame him. What pain relief is he taking?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> I don't blame him. What pain relief is he taking?


He can only take paracetamol.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been out on my scooter to get some fresh air and bumped into the nurse who is come to us in the morning, I told her about what happened this morning and she said she'll call in the office and make sure she got all the right dressing for his feet. She's very nice she came on Wednesday so we know her and she know how bad his feet are.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

That will make you feel much more positive about tomorrow


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've been out on my scooter to get some fresh air and bumped into the nurse who is come to us in the morning, I told her about what happened this morning and she said she'll call in the office and make sure she got all the right dressing for his feet. She's very nice she came on Wednesday so we know her and she know how bad his feet are.


That was useful, I hope tomorrow's visit is better


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His gone in the bedroom to watch the football, I know it sounds awful but I don't have to sit and watch him in pain, it's really getting to me so I dread to think how his feeling. I think I may stay up to night and let him have the bed to himself and I don't have to worry about knocking his feet.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm thinking of you, it must be such a worry seeing a loved one in pain.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor man … that nurse sounds awful . I think I’d get her removed from his rota tbh.

Hope you both had a restful night and have a better day.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Poor man … that nurse sounds awful .* I think I'd get her removed from his rota tbh.*
> 
> Hope you both had a restful night and have a better day.


Can you do that?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Another update....
Well the nurse has just gone, she was lovely, very gentle and done his dressings really well, nicely padded so he can walk a little easier. 

His still in a lot of pain but nothing like he was yesterday. 

Talking to the nurse today about the one who came yesterday, she is their manager.:Jawdrop


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Another update....
> Well the nurse has just gone, she was lovely, very gentle and done his dressings really well, nicely padded so he can walk a little easier.
> 
> His still in a lot of pain but nothing like he was yesterday.
> ...


Angry she had to go out in the field instead of sitting at her desk 'managing'? I don't know really, and there's no excuse for taking it out on a patient, no matter what the issue.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Can you do that?


Can't see why not.

You are a customer after all … who pays her wages 

Some need reminding.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

lorilu said:


> Angry she had to go out in the field instead of sitting at her desk 'managing'? I don't know really, and there's no excuse for taking it out on a patient, no matter what the issue.


But you don't know that do you? What makes you so sure she was deliberately taking it out on her patients?

She could just be someone who's not naturally gentle when it comes to changing dressings etc. Or more likely because she now has a desk job it's simply a case of being out of practice.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> But you don't know that do you? What makes you so sure she was deliberately taking it out on her patients?
> 
> She could just be someone who's not naturally gentle when it comes to changing dressings etc. Or more likely because she now has a desk job it's simply a case of being out of practice.


I never said I was "so sure". I was just making a guess. Just like you are.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

lorilu said:


> I never said I was "so sure". I was just making a guess. Just like you are.


And a guess that saw her in the worst light possible.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They were 2 nurses down yesterday that's why she was probably out, hopefully she wont need to for a while.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

As someone who has been complained about in the past (it happens to all of us in healthcare to be honest) I’d probably just ask not to see her. Yes, you can do that - though I’d probably feed back exactly why, particularly as it’s a clinical issue concerning how the dressings were changed. It won’t change what happened for your beloved but it might help her reflect on her own practice?

I do hope your husband is noticing an improvement and that it’s getting less stressful.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> And a guess that saw her in the worst light possible.


So? She caused unnecessary pain to a patient. That's just wrong.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hopefully as it heals it wont be as painfully if she turns up again.

At last new blisters seem to have stopped appearing, most of them on his arms are starting to dry up, his hands are still covered with them most on the back are drying up but his got plasters on six fingers, it's just his feet that are going to take along time to heal.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sometimes up just want to rip your hair out....

Then the doctor came to the house last week he prescribed some cream which we are running out of, OH put a on-line prescription request for some more.

He has just had an mail back saying that he was last prescribed by a district nurse in* 2002* and they won't let him have any more it up to the nurse, he has never seen a district nurse till last week.

Just try to phoned the doctors and he is 59 in the queue.:Banghead


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sometimes up just want to rip your hair out....
> 
> Then the doctor came to the house last week he prescribed some cream which we are running out of, OH put a on-line prescription request for some more.
> 
> ...


When is the nurse due to visit again? Do you have a phone number for the nursing team , they might be able to sort it out for you?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> When is the nurse due to visit again? Do you have a phone number for the nursing team , they might be able to sort it out for you?


That sounds like a good plan. So sorry you are having all this stress!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> When is the nurse due to visit again? Do you have a phone number for the nursing team , they might be able to sort it out for you?





cava14 una said:


> That sounds like a good plan. So sorry you are having all this stress!


HIs managed to get thought to our surgery they are speaking the duty doctor so hopefully we'll get somewhere.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sometimes up just want to rip your hair out....
> 
> Then the doctor came to the house last week he prescribed some cream which we are running out of, OH put a on-line prescription request for some more.
> 
> ...


It boggles the mind....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His just had a phone call from the Dermatology Consultants secretary saying they have been in touch with our GP and they are to prescribe any of the meds he needs, if there a problem to phone her back and she'll have words with them. They have also changed his appointment back to Good Hope Hospital the end of the month.

The nurse has been and she also going back to the surgery to have a word the duty doctor to make sure the prescription goes though hopefully later today, she'll try and phone me later.

Feel so much better I feel as if GP's are taking notice of him now.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve discovered over the last year that the phone number or email of the consultants secretary is one of the best bits of info you can have.
I deal with three different consultants at three hospitals and have numbers for each of their secretaries, gets things done much quicker and exactly what you want too


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm here again....

Our GP has just phoned OH, he had a good talk with him and has ordered enough meds. to last him until he sees the consultant the end of the month.

Breath again.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm here again....
> 
> Our GP has just phoned OH, he had a good talk with him and has ordered enough meds. to last him until he sees the consultant the end of the month.
> 
> Breath again.


Good, that must be a bit of a relief!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We would like to thank-you All for the support you have given us over the last few weeks, it means a lot to us. XX


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We would like to thank-you All for the support you have given us over the last few weeks, it means a lot to us. XX


I'd be there in person if I could


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> I'd be there in person if I could


Oh bless you Rona, thank so much.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Oh bless you Rona, thank so much.


I think we'd all rally round if we could HP. :Kiss


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

You are very welcome:Cat So glad that things have been sorted out


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> I think we'd all rally round if we could HP. :Kiss





cava14 una said:


> You are very welcome:Cat So glad that things have been sorted out


Thank you....


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

How are things going?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cava14 una said:


> How are things going?


Thanks for asking.....

Slowly improving, all the weeping on his feet has completely stopped and they are starting to dry up but there are a lot of open and raw wounds on his toes, the nurse didn't come yesterday she wanted to leave it a day undisturbed, she should be here later.
His hands are still very sore but again starting to dry up as well, all the one on his arm are healing nicely and the ones on his head and neck have gone.
He is walking round a bit better which should help the blood circulate which I think should help with the healing I hope.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How about you?

I saw you were up at some ridiculous time this morning, the same as me!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So miserable for him poor soul. Does sound as if things a're moving forward though. Good idea to leave undisturbed for a day.
Hope you are both sleeping better


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> How about you?
> 
> I saw you were up at some ridiculous time this morning, the same as me!


I'm OK thanks just plodding along , it was hot last night and I'd had a doze during the evening so I couldn't settle, I'm not a very good sleeper at the best of times, once I'm a wake I might just as well get up .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Here we go again..
The nurse who came on Monday said the dressings could be left on until Wednesday, they'll need changing then. No one came yesterday, we waited to eat until 6pm as we didn't want to starting eating and someone turn up, they work till eight so we thought they must be very busy someone will turn up. So I phoned there answering service last night to get someone to phone and let us know that someone will come today. The dressing need changing as they have started to stick and they are pulling on the wounds.

Why can't anything go right for him, his going though hell again with the pain this morning.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That really isn’t good enough HP 

I’d be on the phone first thing this morning insisting on a visit ASAP.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh no!! So upset for you both! Just when things seemed to be improving


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> That really isn't good enough HP
> 
> I'd be on the phone first thing this morning insisting on a visit ASAP.


I think I've found the number for where they are based but they haven't turned the switched the on yet.

I just feel liking crying today..........


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think I've found the number for where they are based but they haven't turned the switched the on yet.
> 
> I just feel liking crying today..........


No wonder (((hugs))) from me and the cats


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

*HUGS* from me and licks from Bungo.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Still no one has been and I can't still can't get though to talk to anyone.:Banghead


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Still no one has been and I can't still can't get though to talk to anyone.:Banghead


Can your surgery get hold of them?


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I am very sorry you and your husband are having to go through this HP, I am a full time carer for my mum which is damn hard in itself but made so much harder by having to sit on the phone only to be told ` have to phone DN` duly phone DN to be told ` no that is the Doctors job` drives me insane! I truly feel for you and hope things get much better soon. x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Can your surgery get hold of them?


Tried that No. 49 the queue,

The pain has eased a bit, now his been up a while. We've just had a talk. as the pain is easier, it may not hurt to leave it undisturbed for another day.
If no one comes today, I'll will phone the phone the 24 hrs answering service again (it easier to get though later at night), tell them I phoned them yesterday for them to passed a message on to the nurse and to phone me and nothing has happened and ask them again to get something sorted out for in the morning.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The nurse has just phoned and had a chat with hubby and they have decided to leave it till tomorrow to do his feet.

When she came on she said he was marked down to be done every other day, I said yes Monday then should have been done yesterday and no one came, she said she was sorry there must have been a mix up with his notes.

So we wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I hope it brings a nurse!!!(((hugs)))


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> *HUGS* from me and licks from Bungo.


OH says Thank You and sending Bungo a thank you tummy rub.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nurse has just gone...

They are looking a little better still very raw and sore but at least they are dry now.

Someone should be back on Sunday, fingers crossed.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad there's some sign of improvement:Cat


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well now we are getting really p****d off the nurse came Friday after missing him on Wednesday,, when she left us she said he was down for another visit Sunday (today) well so far no one has been again. So I'll be phoning again tonight to find out if they are coming tomorrow. :Banghead

Something is really wrong with the system they are using, it's just crazy,


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

That's ridiculous! What is the point of starting a treatment schedule and then missing days

You shouldn't have to be spending time chasing them up.

So sorry you are being let down like this


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cava14 una said:


> That's ridiculous! What is the point of starting a treatment schedule and then missing days
> 
> You shouldn't have to be spending time chasing them up.
> 
> So sorry you are being let down like this


It's really getting to me.

I'd do it myself if I thought I could.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We would like to thank-you All for the support you have given us over the last few weeks, it means a lot to us. XX


You mean a lot to us too.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> I've discovered over the last year that the phone number or email of the consultants secretary is one of the best bits of info you can have.
> I deal with three different consultants at three hospitals and have numbers for each of their secretaries, gets things done much quicker and exactly what you want too


Same here ! The secretary to my Rheumatoid Consultant is like a friend now , we share a joke sometimes.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am so sorry you are being messed around like this 

I hope someone has come by now.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Here are again sitting waiting for a nurse and appear, we have found another phone No.so have left a message just hoping it's the right one.

If I have to phone again tonight I might not be so polite as I normally am.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> If I have to phone again tonight I might not be so polite as I normally am.


And who could blame you!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

While I can fully understand how upset and frustrated you must both be feeling I'm sure the nursing team aren't feeling any less so. As we're all aware the NHS is under immense pressure everywhere and phoning them and venting your annoyance won't help anyone.
The nurses have to prioritise their calls, presumably they have many patients needing more urgent care than you.
I'm not unsympatheic, it's a horrible situation, but it's no-one's fault. I hope and pray Mr HP gets hs dressngs done today and is made more comfortable. How is he in himself?
Sending love and hugs.xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> While I can fully understand how upset and frustrated you must both be feeling I'm sure the nursing team aren't feeling any less so. As we're all aware the NHS is under immense pressure everywhere and phoning them and venting your annoyance won't help anyone.
> The nurses have to prioritise their calls, presumably they have many patients needing more urgent care than you.
> I'm not unsympatheic, it's a horrible situation, but it's no-one's fault. I hope and pray Mr HP gets hs dressngs done today and is made more comfortable. How is he in himself?
> Sending love and hugs.xxx


I understand that they maybe short staffed and are very busy but they have our phone no. and someone in the office could phone and let us know what is happening.

When they let us down last Wednesday it was a case of them not reading his notes right.

His not feeling as bad in himself but still in a lot of pain.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I understand that they maybe short staffed and are very busy but they have our phone no. and someone in the office could phone and let us know what is happening.
> 
> When they let us down last Wednesday it was a case of them not reading his notes right.
> 
> His not feeling as bad in himself but still in a lot of pain.


So sorry he's still in pain and I can understand your frustration at them not reading hs notes correctly.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think half the problem s you never see the same nurse twice. If you were dealing with just one or two of them, they would have more idea of who they were seeing.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

And they would know how it was progressing


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I don’t understand their system, to be honest. We had a work list for the day, each person would be updated - and if someone didn’t have a next visit planned by their name, we’d figure out what was going on. 

I’m so sorry the logistics have let you down


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well no one has been again. So another call later on when it quietens a bit, hopefully something will be sorted out for tomorrow. one can always live in hope.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It's very worrying isn't it?

You just wonder how many are being forgotten that haven't got a Mrs HP


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

No matter how busy they are surely they can have office staff ringing to let you know they've cancelled the visit, rather than let you sit there and wait.
Often it has been down to error, them not being organised or reception not informing the patient that someone is off I'll and they cannot be covered, in our experience. No less frustrating!

And when you are feeling frustrated and at your wits end I can understand the annoyance!

Hopefully they get organised and are able to see him more often


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

HarlequinCat said:


> No matter how busy they are surely they can have office staff ringing to let you know they've cancelled the visit, rather than let you sit there and wait.
> Often it has been down to error, them not being organised or reception not informing the patient that someone is off I'll and they cannot be covered, in our experience. No less frustrating!
> 
> And when you are feeling frustrated and at your wits end I can understand the annoyance!
> ...


I hope so, he should been seen every other day, he was seen last Monday then on Friday.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

At last a nurse has been, she has no idea why no one came on Sunday, he was down for a visit,  she's put him down for a visit this Friday then next Monday, Wednesday and Friday, we shall see.

Update....
His feet are heeling well, some of the dead skin from the blisters is come off but leaving them very sore. but from last week you wouldn't believe the difference, his not in as much pain when his walking and is starting to feel much better in himself. 

Thanks again for your support XX


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> At last a nurse has been, she has no idea why no one came on Sunday, he was down for a visit,  she's put him down for a visit this Friday then next Monday, Wednesday and Friday, we shall see.
> 
> Update....
> His feet are heeling well, some of the dead skin from the blisters is come off but leaving them very sore. but from last week you wouldn't believe the difference, his not in as much pain when his walking and is starting to feel much better in himself.
> ...


Great news!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

That's such good news


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank goodness someone has been and great news that Mr HPs feet are healing well. 
You must both be relieved.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a quick update....
His feeling much better and the soreness is wearing off and his walking much better, which is a good thing, only now he keeps fiddling round won't sit still and is driving me mad, I know I shouldn't complain but I'm worried he'll do much and make them sore again, If I tell him to sit down and rest, I'm moaning, Men


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Tell him if he doesn't sit still I'll send the cats to sit on him and pin him to the chair

Seriously though I'm glad he's feeling better:Cat


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Give him a gentle cuddle from me


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad to hear Mr HP is feeling so much better, @cava14 una I'll send my Bungo round to take over when your cats want a break from pinning Mr HP to his chair


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cava14 una said:


> Tell him if he doesn't sit still I'll send the cats to sit on him and pin him to the chair
> 
> Seriously though I'm glad he's feeling better:Cat


[


ForestWomble said:


> Glad to hear Mr HP is feeling so much better, @cava14 una I'll send my Bungo round to take over when your cats want a break from pinning Mr HP to his chair


Thank you

I just told him and he said send them over he misses have something cute a furry to cuddle 



rona said:


> Give him a gentle cuddle from me


Thank you I will and I just have.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> he misses have something cute a furry to cuddle





Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank you I will and I just have


Are you not cute and furry?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Are you not cute and furry?


No....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to hear he’s feeling a bit better 

Hope the nurses turn up as promised.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Glad to hear he's feeling a bit better
> 
> Hope the nurses turn up as promised.


So do we, fingers crossed


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Glad to hear he's feeling a bit better
> 
> Hope the nurses turn up as promised.


Yes she turned up, unfortunately I had nipped out to get another prescription for him when she came, well the way she's bandaged his feet she wouldn't get a Blue Peter badge that's for certain, I've already had to re-do parts of it myself.

I didn't see his feet but he said they are still improving and most of the pain has gone just a little sore where the big blisters were.

It's amazing how quickly the steroids have worked, the doctor said they would, but I didn't think it would be this quick.

Again, Thank You for your support.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad she the nurse came but I don’t understand how they can leave a patient with a shoddy job done … very disappointing


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Glad she the nurse came but I don't understand how they can leave a patient with a shoddy job done … very disappointing


He said he didn't think she'd ever bandaged a foot before she seemed totally lost.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He said he didn't think she'd ever bandaged a foot before she seemed totally lost.


Oh dear


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He said he didn't think she'd ever bandaged a foot before she seemed totally lost.


That's shockng, I was bandaging feet at 9 years old at Red Cross classes, loved bandaging! All my teddies and dolls got bandaged too, plus mum and dad for practice purposes. I think the art has died with all these adhesive dressings.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> That's shockng, I was bandaging feet at 9 years old at Red Cross classes, loved bandaging! All my teddies and dolls got bandaged too, plus mum and dad for practice purposes.* I think the art has died with all these adhesive dressings.*


I think your right. the different ways I've seen his feet done the last few weeks is amazing.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His left foot was every uncomfortable so last night and I did phone for someone to come in today but last night I managed to redress it myself. So I cancelled them coming out today.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> His left foot was every uncomfortable so last night and I did phone for someone to come in today but last night I managed to redress it myself. So I cancelled them coming out today.


Hopefully, you won't have to rely on them for much longer.

How are you holding up?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Hopefully, you won't have to rely on them for much longer.
> 
> *How are you holding up?*


Taking it one day at a time, some days I'm Ok others are a struggle but I'm not letting him know as he'd only worry. Today at the moment is a good one, going to do hoovering later.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Shock.... a nurse just phoned to see if he was OK and did he still need her to come out, he said he was OK for now, so she said she'll see him on Monday.

I'm still in shock, someone phoned us.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

About time


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well it looks like we are going to be let down again..... no one has been yet and don't see anyone coming now. 

We spoke to someone on Saturday and she said someone would here on Monday morning.:Banghead

Talking to my neighbour she said the old chat who's dog she walks had the nurse call today and she should have come until tomorrow. We live in different roads so I don't think it was a mix up.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Have you got a phone number for them? I've had to ring D/N lots if times to ask them to come out to clients for various things. If no one answers you could always leave a voicemail. I'm sorry your not having an easy time of it. Our D/Ns are very good.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> Have you got a phone number for them? I've had to ring D/N lots if times to ask them to come out to clients for various things. If no one answers you could always leave a voicemail. I'm sorry your not having an easy time of it. Our D/Ns are very good.


Yes we have their answering service, his just phone again they weren't impressed, hopefully they will come tomorrow.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Todays update....
Well we had lovely male nurse come today, he washed OH feet and removed all the dead and dried skin left by the blisters that was hanging off, he said that all the dressings and heavy bandages that were using were making his feet sore, his just put plenty of the Dermovate cream on and a yellow line tube bandage on so his feet can get some air, hopefully they should start feel a lot better.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hopefully he's moving forward now:Cat


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Todays update....
> Well we had lovely male nurse come today, he washed OH feet and removed all the dead and dried skin left by the blisters that was hanging off, he said that all the dressings and heavy bandages that were using were making his feet sore, his just put plenty of the Dermovate cream on and a yellow line tube bandage on so his feet can get some air, hopefully they should start feel a lot better.


Sounds like he knows what he's doing, hope you get that one again


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sounds positive.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> *Sounds like he knows what he's doing,* hope you get that one again


For once yes, the last one we had didn't even know how to bandage a foot.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just caught up with this. 

Things sound more positive today. Long may that continue.  God knows you've both been through more than enough already.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just hugs and sending more Pf healing vibes…


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The nurse came this morning and has signed him off.

She came in... OH sat there with his feet still with a bandages, she picked up his notes and gave them a quick look at them and said I need to look at the wounds where are they  just had a quick look and said you're OK now, I'll just take your notes with me and was gone, She was here for about three minutes

We have a very large box in the front room still full of dressings, I asked her if she'd take them away, she said.. we aren't allowed too, just throw them away.

Living in a small bungalow we don't have much space but the Inadine and pad-dressings we are keeping you never you never know when they might be useful, but there are over 20 cotton wool bandages and the same of normal bandages and a few other things we can't find room for. 

Just been on Amazon and priced everything that's in the box and it works out just under £100....What a waste.....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very wasteful. 

Just as when OH was in hospital they opened a pack of 100 dry wipes and only about 10 were used but they would have been thrown away as can’t be used for another patient as contaminated.

I asked if I could take them home for him to use, rather than see them wasted and was allowed.

So much waste could be avoided with a little forethought on packaging.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Terrible waste.
So did she take bandages off to check his feet? Did she leave them off?


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Here in Spain the nurse took any full boxes and a charity took any opened boxes. Both were glad to have them. 

No such thing as a district nurse though, my neighbour had to dress her husband's bed sores herself. The nurse came once a week.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Very wasteful.
> 
> So much waste could be avoided with a little forethought on packaging.


That's what I can't understand everything I tightly sealed in it's package surely it could still be used.



cava14 una said:


> Terrible waste.
> So did she take bandages off to check his feet? Did she leave them off?


He had a yellow line tube bandage on, she just took it off had a quick look and put the same one back on.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just to say Thank You for your support over the last few weeks, listening to me and been there just when I needed you.
Giving OH support as well, when he was feeling really down.

You really are very Special People.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

You are both very welcome


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A trouble shared … and all that


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

You are both welcome. 

I'm glad to hear Mr HP is on the mend and hopefully you can both relax now.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just to say Thank You for your support over the last few weeks, listening to me and been there just when I needed you.
> Giving OH support as well, when he was feeling really down.
> 
> You really are very Special People.


Oh bless you. I have just read through all of your thread and wish I'd had a look at it earlier  I do hope that Mr. HP is on the mend now and doesn't have any relapses - the whole episode must have been a complete nightmare for you both


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Phew...........so good to hear he is better, or at least getting there  

Be good when he's properly on his feet and you can have a rest.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You are so welcome HP, you're usually one of the first to offer support to others. Bless you!:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has been doing fine until now, he has blisters forming round his mouth and his bottom lip is swollen and painful. He's trying to phone the Solihull Hospital to see if speak to the doctor he saw last time. 

We thought it was over but I've just looked it up again and it can take up to 5 years to clear, but it's possible it may never completely go away.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh no Happy Paws! Poor Mr HP, hopefully he can speak to the doctor and get treated as soon as possible. Everything crossed its just a short lived outbreak. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh no!! So sorry to hear that (((hugs))) to you both.
Hope he can speak to the same doctor. Please let us know how he gets on.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear he’s having a flare up 

Hope he can get some help fast and get on top of it before it gets too bad.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Oh no Happy Paws! Poor Mr HP, hopefully he can speak to the doctor and get treated as soon as possible. Everything crossed its just a short lived outbreak. Best wishes to you both.


He has managed to get though and leave a message on his consultants, secretary's answer phone but she only work for him 3 days a week so his left a message so hopefully they'll phone back.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh bother that is a shame, I hope he’s not feeling too bad. At least he and the doc know what it is and can deal with it quickly


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Would it be worth getting some straws to see if that would help him to drink?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cava14 una said:


> Would it be worth getting some straws to see if that would help him to drink?


Thank you....

I do have somewhere, so that's an idea he can eat as long as his careful, but a straw would help as a glass or cup does trend to touch his lips.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope it helps:Cat


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cava14 una said:


> Hope it helps:Cat


Found them....I've got some silicone ones I brought in the summer and forget all about, it has made drinking easier for him. Thank you...


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh darn it @Happy Paws2 I am so sorry to see this.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope you both managed to sleep and someone gets back to you today


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Hope you both managed to sleep and someone gets back to you today


I didn't sleep much I could turn my brain off OH was very restless but his seems to settle about 5 so I got up so I didn't disturb him.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh HP so sorry to see this. Hope the hosp gets back to OH soon


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just had phone call from his consultants secretary, she took all the details about the blisters and will speak to his consultant and one of them will phone him back.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just had phone call from his consultants secretary, she took all the details about the blisters and will speak to his consultant and one of them will phone him back.


I hope it all doesn't take as long as last time to get relief and treatment. Maybe, if they put some hustle into it, the flare up won't be as bad or last as long. xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His just had a call from his consultant his told him to increase to steroids again back up to 15mg from 9mg and to use one of the creams they gave him when he had the first flame up.

So fingers crossed they clear up before Christmas.

I was surprised how quick he phoned back,


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> His just had a call from his consultant his told him to increase to steroids again back up to 15mg from 9mg and to use one of the creams they gave him when he had the first flame up.
> 
> So fingers crossed they clear up before Christmas.
> 
> I was surprised how quick he phoned back,


Pleased to hear the consultant got back so quickly. Hope your OH feels better soon.
Plenty of soups and things like that until the blisters have gone might be a good idea by the sounds of things.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> Pleased to hear the consultant got back so quickly. Hope your OH feels better soon.
> Plenty of soups and things like that until the blisters have gone might be a good idea by the sounds of things.


Thank you...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So pleased that you got help quickly this time. Lets just hope it works


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So glad you have had advice. Hopefully it will settle down soon


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> So pleased that you got help quickly this time. Lets just hope it works





cava14 una said:


> So glad you have had advice. Hopefully it will settle down soon


Thank You


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How is your OH now?
How are you doing?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> How is your OH now?
> How are you doing?


Thank you for asking

The increase of the steroids seems to be working, no more blisters and the ones he has are starting to go down although still very sore,

I'm Ok thanks part from having a fall this afternoon


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank you for asking
> 
> The increase of the steroids seems to be working, no more blisters and the ones he has are starting to go down although still very sore,
> 
> I'm Ok thanks part from having a fall this afternoon


How did you manage that? Hope you aren't too bruised!

Glad hubby is on the mend


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> How did you manage that? Hope you aren't too bruised!
> 
> Glad hubby is on the mend


I was putting the small lamp on turned rounded and lost my balance fell on the sofa slid down and landed on my bum, I've pushed my shoulder back and it's really painfully.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ouch , sorry to hear that..


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Ouch , sorry to hear that..


It does hurt it's keeping me awake...I really should take more water with it....

But as long as OH is improving that's all that matters.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

This getting old thing is a bugger isn't it?
Also, it takes so long to heal these days! Something that would have taken a couple of days when young, now takes a week or two


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@Happy Paws2 I'm not sure if it has been mentioned but get some homeopathic arnica in. It's very effective in getting bruises to heal faster. You can get it from Boots or any health food shop.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I'm not in good books, I've been told not too do anything, but no I had to prepare the veg. got the saucepans out of the cupboard put them down on worksurface they didn't balance and fell to the floor and my foot, it's dented the shape of them and the lids don't fit anymore.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank you for asking
> 
> The increase of the steroids seems to be working, no more blisters and the ones he has are starting to go down although still very sore,
> 
> I'm Ok thanks part from having a fall this afternoon


Glad to hear OH is on the mend.



Happy Paws2 said:


> I was putting the small lamp on turned rounded and lost my balance fell on the sofa slid down and landed on my bum, I've pushed my shoulder back and it's really painfully.


Sorry to hear you've had a fall, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well I'm not in good books, I've been told not too do anything, but no I had to prepare the veg. got the saucepans out of the cupboard put them down on worksurface they didn't balance and fell to the floor and my foot, it's dented the shape of them and the lids don't fit anymore.


Not having a good week you two are you?

How's your shoulder?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Not having a good week you two are you?
> 
> How's your shoulder?


No we aren't are we, we've put it down to old age 

My shoulder is very painful it kept me a wake most of night and paracetamol are a waste of time.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your accidents. Take care.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> No we aren't are we, we've put it down to old age
> 
> My shoulder is very painful it kept me a wake most of night and paracetamol are a waste of time.


If it doesn't settle in a day or two, maybe get it checked?

At the very least you might need some stronger pain meds so you don't seize up.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> If it doesn't settle in a day or two, maybe get it checked?
> 
> At the very least you might need some stronger pain meds so you don't seize up.


It's still painful, I can only take paracetamol because of all the other meds I'm on.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's still painful, I can only take paracetamol because of all the other meds I'm on.


{{hug}}


----------

